# كورس كامل لشرح الريفيت من البدابة للنهاية شامل شرح Hvac & Fire & Plumbing



## hammo_beeh (18 يناير 2017)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كورس كامل لشرح الريفيت من البدابة للنهاية شامل شرح Hvac & Fire & Plumbing ( الكورس مقسم الى فصول عشان الناس اللى عايزة جزء معين )



(chapter 1) Introduction

CH 01 Introduction.rar - 38034742


(chapter 2) Basic Creation Tools

CH 02 Basic Creation Tools.rar - 62864269


(chapter 3) Basic Editing Tools

CH 03 Basic Editing Tools.rar - 89710956


(chapter 4) Starting An MEP Project

CH 04 Starting An MEP Project.rar - 103803931


(chapter 5) Views

CH 05 Views.rar - 91213725


(chapter 6) Component Families

CH 06 Component Families.rar - 57833636


(chapter 7) Spaces And Zones

CH 07 Spaces And Zones.rar - 66604585


(chapter 8) Building Performance Analysis 

CH 08 Building Performance Analysis.rar - 40832395


(chapter 9) Systems

CH 09 Systems.rar - 33503690


(chapter 10) HVAC

CH 10 HVAC.rar - 84834005


(chapter 11) Hydraulic Piping Systems

CH 11 Hydronic Piping Systems.rar - 88668415


(chapter 12) Plumbing Systems

CH 12 Plumbing Systems.rar - 58328254


(chapter 13) Fire Protection Systems.

CH 13 Fire Protection Systems.rar - 20149135


(chapter 14) Electrical Systems

CH 14 Electrical Systems.rar - 75074038


(chapter 15) Panel Schedules

CH 15 Panel Schedules.rar - 8481548


(chapter 16) Scheduling 

CH 16 Scheduling.rar - 40269883


(chapter 17) Detailing

CH 17 Detailing.rar - 55632392


(chapter 18) Documentation

CH 18 Documentation.rar - 62328550


(chapter 19) Work sharing

CH 19 Worksharing.rar - 49877850


(chapter 20) Presentations

CH 20 Presentations.rar - 26040871


(chapter 21) What's New At A Glance

CH 21 What's New At A Glance.rar - 71583804


(chapter 22) Conclusion

CH 22 Conclusion.rar - 3755429


Working Files

Working Files.rar - 1922449976



:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 فبراير 2017)

الزميل الكريم هيمو بيه شكرا على مجهودك و عطاؤك إلا أنك اخترت الموقع الخطأ لتحميل الملفات فلا يمكن الاستفادة من عطاؤك المتميز لأن الموقه لا يتيح لنا ذلك فنرجو ان تعيد تحميل الموضوعات على الميديا فاير او الفور شيرد ناس واضحة و خدومة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## assoom (7 فبراير 2017)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## moamen elsamanody (20 مارس 2017)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (23 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (12 مايو 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/شركة-البُراق-للمقاولات-الكهروميكانيكية-255894101122700/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## زي الشباب (4 ديسمبر 2017)

ياليت الاعمال الكبيره تنرفع على قوقل درايف لانه بيحفظ الملفات للابد


----------



## wael gamil sayed (3 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 يناير 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## corolla (17 يناير 2018)

مشكوووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (24 يناير 2018)

الله أكبر و لله الحمد


----------

